# Surf and Jolly Roger Piee



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Came down to Topsail to do some minor but very time consuming repairs on our house on the south end. After hurricane repairs. Fished the surf Tuesday morning on the falling tide.. not much till about a hour after the tide turned, then the large pompano turned on. Caught 7 that went from 18 inches to 23 inches in a hour and half.
Went to the Jolly Roger Wednesday afternoon and fished the end for blues and Spanish. There were only maybe 15 people plugin for blues. It was fish every cast. Most of the blues were in the two to three pound range with a four not uncommon.
The Spanish were running small. Thursday afternoon was slower action but the Spanish were bigger. I got one Spanish that went 34 inches. Nice to see the blues like they were back in the mid seventies


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice report. Sounds like fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd love a cooler full of fat pomps. Great report.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm gonna need to see a picture of that 23 inch pomp and 34 inch spanish


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to see pics as well.:fishing:


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Had a good bit of Blue fish excitement last week, but this report has me jonesing to head back down. 
Will be there in a little under 2 weeks. 
Very excited.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good for you Don, that's some big pompano! Our friends were at NTB the week prior to your time there. I hope to get down in the fall. Adapting to retirement??


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice catch Don. Any updates? Best -- glenn


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Surfjunkie said:


> I'm gonna need to see a picture of that 23 inch pomp and 34 inch spanish


Me too.


----------



## Campbell27 (May 20, 2018)

Going to Topsail Beach on the south end between Topsail town limit and the jolly roger pier and hope to catch some pompano in the surf...any recommendations? Gonna try some fish bites and some gulp sand fleas and shrimp as well as some spoons in the surf for some flounder and maybe a spanish!!! Could just be wishful thinking too!!


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Was there this past week, and couldn't connect on much of anything. 
Couple Mullets and a few croakers. Was hoping for Pompano's but found nothing. 

Hit the pier Sunday morning and a few blues were being caught early, but turned off about 8am. Only saw 1 spanish, but it was lost coming out of the water. 

had better luck down that way the week after easter. 


Hope to be back in 5-6 weeks. 
It's been my experience that not much goes on then, but i may have to try anyway.


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

Was there 2 weeks ago, caught plenty of nice sea mullets & a few nice pompano but you need real sand fleas not fake ones.nice holes on south end then could have gotten filled in with all that strong SW wind.


----------

